# 60 Days



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sixty days till early goose! July 3- Sept. 1.

The local gosslings are starting to get pretty big around Bismarck. I was on the Missouri Wed. and they were in groups of 5-8.

Hope it will be a good year!

:lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The young Honks at the Minot zoo are trying to fly. The pre season rituals have started!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chop,Are you going to shoot a few of those poor young banded geese? :lol: .You might have to check with the local warden to see if nilla wafers are legal to coax them into your spread,or is it considered baiting :lol: .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Only saw one of them banded but he was double banded. It sure would be nice to get a crack at him. I know they sell plastic looking Nila's and Oreos. Might have to give them a try! :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chopper, My family and I were at the zoo today. I took some good pic's of the double bands on that bird. I had it eating corn out of my hand. Hopefully he'll recognize me in Sept. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You guys are evil.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Gulli, if you're tuning in, you might want to keep an eye on that zoo goose to be sure it doesn't have an "accidental" encounter with an orange spray paint can the last week of August. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Gulli, if you're tuning in, you might want to keep an eye on that zoo goose to be sure it doesn't have an "accidental" encounter with an orange spray paint can the last week of August


Darn!!! now the cats out of the bag, thanks Dan!!  BTW, I'm going to send Greg out of town that week! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hook me up with some of those pictures. They will look nice underneath it when I have it mounted. Speaking of pictures did you ever get those snow goose hunt pictures developed???? I actually may spend the first couple of days in WI as the wife's parents live right next to a slot machine! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> Sixty days till early goose! July 3- Sept. 1.


I made it easy for everyone. I put a counter on the goose page:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/goose-hunting/

:thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Funny Shiat Hustad


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i can't hardly wait, i just hope that mn changes the whole being able to hunt on water thing for this season. it really screwed everything up for us last year.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chop. I just got them developed last week. I'll scan them and send them to you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

50 days, 15 hours, 21 minutes, and 51 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener :lol:

love the countdown


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Cant wait - we are having our first early goose season ever down here in Nebraska and ive already got permission for the top two spots I wanted for city geese. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Cant wait - we are having our first early goose season ever down here in Nebraska and ive already got permission for the top two spots I wanted for city geese. :beer:


Right on. A September season is great to expand your hunting. It's turned into one of my favorite seasons. You'll love it!

49 days, 9 hours, 24 minutes, and 27 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure wish I knew what my season is gonna be like. That's what I hate about Michigan. The season changes every year and we don't find out what it's going to be until the beginning of August. Oh well.....hope the rest of you have some good hunting.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

hey honkshooter, i have a cousin that lives near buchanan and he said there are a ton of geese by him u may want to check it out. he doesnt own any land he just thought i might want to hunt up there. ill try to find out more :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

48 days, 10 hours, 38 minutes, and 11 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

48 days, 10 hours, 37 minutes, and 46 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

48 days, 10 hours, 37 minutes, and 7 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: Sorry getting a little excited to be doing that at 48 days away :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

times have been flying. i seems like we just got done shootin snows and now early season is amlost upon us. can't wait :sniper:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

The juvies are all flying and look all grown up around here :jammin: Talked to a farmer today, he told me where he has been seeing them the most. We hunt hay feilds and cow pastures here (watch your step) the geese eat the corn out of the crap uke:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

well i went out and bought some BF's today. i might end up buying some GHG as well. the season is comming up fast, i just hope our crew can get everything lined up in time.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Get gear ready in time Ryan? HAHA You have PLENTY of time. I wouldnt worry about it man. :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

37 days!  I better get things organized and start scouting soon.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt start scouting until farmers have 60-70% of the small grains off. If you do it before it seems the birds arent that flocked up yet. Ill start mine 2 weeks before opener.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep I have been keeping my eyes open but really have not been doing any extensive scouting. Hell I still have 8 doz BFs to paint. I know what I will be doing the last week of Aug!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hustad and I went shooting yesterday and on the way out to the range 
a couple of family groups were in the field feeding. Even as we got right outside of Bismarck there was another family group getting up.... Things will start heating up here really soon.........

I think the PBR gave me a headache.... :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Once I see fields with 300-600 birds in them while scouting that when ill stsrt getting excited.But unitl then Gandergrinder and I have a trailer to set up and ALOT of decoys to wash and flock.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,If you plan on redoing all of GGs decoys,try priming them with krylon fusion.It chemicaly bonds to plastic and should hold much better than the other adhesives.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

K thanks


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Mallard,

Where do you find krylon fusion? Hardware store?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Any info on that where to get that fusion Mallard would be much appreciated. I have heard some about it for doing decoys but have not found it.


----------

